# Boss Nextone



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

Interesting.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

A few demos of these popped up in my Google New Feed this morning. Some of them are seriously impressive. There are a few where more types of guitars are used which I thought showed off the amps better. The tones in that demo aren't really my thing hah.

Here's 2 I saw:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

40 Watt model is listed at $660.00 CDN on one U.S. website.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Those popped up on my Android this morning thanks to the Boss TU-3 tuner app. Gonna check out the vids soon. Thanks for posting.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Chris Buck is sooo good!

Nice sounding mps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2018)

When you find out which tube variant you like, then go out and buy a real tube amp.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So did my TU app just tell me boss has a new amp out to go with the Katana?

Literally just cleared my screen when I saw Boss notifications...


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

Budda said:


> So did my TU app just tell me boss has a new amp out to go with the Katana?


Boss has announced new Nextone amps and also a tube amp expander.

Boss wants to “modernise the tube amp experience” with the Waza Tube Amp Expander | MusicRadar


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Saw a bit about that Tube Amp expander earlier. I'm getting curious how this tech will compare to some of the stuff that's been hanging around for a bit. They seem to have nailed the Katana thing, so to me it suggests these new offerings might be pretty decent as well. I sure hope so. I like the sounds of that expander unit.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Lef T said:


> Boss has announced new Nextone amps and also a tube amp expander.
> 
> Boss wants to “modernise the tube amp experience” with the Waza Tube Amp Expander | MusicRadar


Sounds like a freyette power station with a lot more functionality 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> Saw a bit about that Tube Amp expander earlier. I'm getting curious how this tech will compare to some of the stuff that's been hanging around for a bit. They seem to have nailed the Katana thing, so to me it suggests these new offerings might be pretty decent as well. I sure hope so. I like the sounds of that expander unit.


The TubeLogic stuff has been in their Blues Cubes for a while now. The Expander Unit seems like a niche thing but I’m sure will start to pop up regularly.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand what the Expander is trying to do. Is the plan to take the speaker out signal from a tube amp and run it through the Expander?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

davetcan said:


> I'm not sure I understand what the Expander is trying to do. Is the plan to take the speaker out signal from a tube amp and run it through the Expander?


That's what it seems like. Maybe like a load box with some different options. Article wasn't very specific though. Especially with this section:



> Of particular note is the reactive load section, which allows players to adjust the impedance interaction of the amp’s output transformer, with 16 settings available.


It's a MusicRadar article. I've read a couple of their articles in the past and they're very poorly written IMO. They don't sound like they've invested any time either with the units and many times they come across as not actually being involved with the products they review at all. I typically avoid their site altogether when it shows up in a search. Site doesn't seem very savvy on music tech at all honestly.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This is more informative. It will be interesting to see the price point.

BOSS - WAZA Tube Amp Expander | Tube Amp Expander




Dorian2 said:


> That's what it seems like. Maybe like a load box with some different options. Article wasn't very specific though. Especially with this section:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a MusicRadar article. I've read a couple of their articles in the past and they're very poorly written IMO. They don't sound like they've invested any time either with the units and many times they come across as not actually being involved with the products they review at all. I typically avoid their site altogether when it shows up in a search. Site doesn't seem very savvy on music tech at all honestly.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*There's too much confusion
I can't get no relief...*


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep, think PowerStation, but with built in effects as well as a loop (the PS only had a loop). It has a mono path to a SS 100 watt amp (the PS has a 50 watt tube amp with a couple of tone controls included) but this box also has a second stereo path that goes through speaker cab emulation (IR's) and out as a stereo pair, to drive a console for recording or live. Also, the Boss has a digital output the PS does not have.

The Waza has 16 possible load emulations (that your tube amp sees), the PS has nine. Other subtle little differences.

They serve the same purpose: make a big amp quieter or a small amp louder, plus give you an effects loop after your tube power amp's distortion (the Boss has some effects built-in). They both have a post-reactive load line level output (the Boss has cab emulation and a stereo line level output, plus a digital out).

Not ground-breaking but a nice step forward. We await the price. Waza usually isn't code for 'cheap'.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

greco said:


> 40 Watt model is listed at $660.00 CDN on one U.S. website.


The demos sound good and $660.00 is not too bad. It seems to take pedals well and they claim it works well at low volume too. I`d like to try one in person to see how it sounds though. A lot of people raved about the Katana, but it wasn't for me. It this one sounds as good as it does in the demos above, it would make a great practice amp.


----------

